# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  بامعدل 10 پزشکی قبول شو...(اجیرلو واوجاقلو)...ولکام

## fateme.tehran

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام عرض میکنم خدمت داوطلبان کنکور 95
خوشحالم با ایجاد تاپیکی دیگر خدمت رسانی میکنم.
همین اول بهتون بگم آخر تاپیک جذابه..
پس تا آخرش همراه باشید.
واینکه عنوانی که بشه همگان بهش جذب شن رو جز این عنوان پیدا نکردن.
البته نامربوطم نیس.
دارای قرابت معنایی هستش.
همتون سوال پرسیدین
که چطوریه اصلا تاثیر معدل
همه جا میتونید سرچ کنید 
اما اینم بدونین

چون  تو کنکور برای محاسبه رتبه از نمره تراز استفاده می شه و تو تراز سختی  آزمون هم تاثیر گذاره مطمئنا دروسی که در این آزمون سخت تر بوده در تعیین  رتبه داوطلب تاثیر بیشتری داره.

مسلما اینطوره ..
اما این تاپیک قضیش چیه؟
قضیه ی دوست گله محمد حسین لطفی
(@moho)و همکلاسیشه.

طبق  تحقیقاتی که قبلا داشتم بعد از اینکه محمد حسین بیان بگه که دوستی داره که  همکلاسشه و شرایط خاصی داشته و رفیقشه الان،من خیلی این ور اونور جستو  جو میکردم و در مورد تاثیر معدل هر سایتی رو برین دیدم..
اما هیچ جا انجمن نمیشه.
خب دلیل..
میگم بهتون:
اجیرلو و اوجاقلو
این دوتا لینک رو کپی پیست کنید صفحه کانونیشون میاد.. 

http://s7.picofile.com/file/8241496176/Screen_Shot_2008_09_12_at_02_22_07.png

http://s7.picofile.com/file/8241495968/Screen_Shot_2008_09_12_at_02_21_24.png

 :Yahoo (35): 
 اجیرلو رو بعد از اوجاقلو پیدا کردم

دوست محمد حسین اوجاقلو هستش
(سمت چپیه)
خب این جا جالبه
این دو شباهتای زیادی با هم دارن
یکیشون از زنجان اونیکی از اردبیل
رتبه ی منطقشون 6 تا با هم فاصله داره

اما تفاوت چشمگیری دارن
میدونین تو چی؟
تو معدلشون
اجیرلو معدلش 20 
امااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا 
اوجاقلو معدلش 12.32
میدونم دارین از خوشحالی بال درمیارین


خداخواست بعد از اینکه اوجاقلو رو محمد حسین معرفی کنه اجیرلو رو ببینم تو جستو جو و تحقیقاتم
حالا مشخصات دیگشون
تخمین رتبه ی قلم چی این دو عزیز:
اوجاقلو:
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 100 تا 200 است
 تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 100 تا 200 است
 تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 1 تا 100 است
اجیرلو:
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 1000 تا 1500 است
 تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 1500 تا 2000 است
 تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 600 تا 800 است

تخمین رتبه گزینه دو:
اوجاقلو:
حدود رتبه اکتسابی: 180-160 
اجیرلو:
حدود رتبه اکتسابی: 700 تا 800 

اوجاقلو رتبه کشوری:
1045
اجیرلو رتبه کشوری:
1056
 و اینم من تنظیم کردم
فایل پیوست 48784


کاملا تحلیل رو میذارم پای خودتون که چقدر کم و زیاد شده رتبه ها.چقدر کاهش و افزایش تراز داشتیم.
اما تحلیل من اینه
عمومی این دو شباهت بسیاری با هم دارن
تنها تو اختصاصی هستش که تفاوتشون به چشم میخوره.اما بازم این اوجاقلو بود که پیروز میدون بود.
اوجاقلویی که 4 تا تجدیدی داشت و خواست که برسه و خداوند هم خواست دانشگاه ایران دربیاد همکلاس محمد حسین بشه.
دیگه چطور بهتون بفهمونیم بابا شماها هم عرضشو دارید.؟؟
 نويد نظرپور اجيرلو
اميرحسين اوجاقلو
 کارنامه ی گزینه 2 اجیرلو:
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری 


 مصاحبه :
چگونه با معدل 12.32 پزشکی دانشگاه ایران قبول شدم؟(مصاحبه با امیر حسین اوجاقلو)
اینجا واسه مزد این کارامون 3 تا صلوات میخوایم:
یکی واسه محمدحسین
یکی واسه امیرحسین اوجاقلو
ویکی واسه من(اگر قابل میدونین)
محتاجم به صلوات از ته قلبتون
با تشکر فراوان از برادر دوست داشتیه انجمنیه خودم
محمد حسین لطفی
که پاک نیتیش و مهربانیو ایمانی که همراه با خود داره 
همگان رو شامل میشه.
ممنونم از اینکه همراهی کردین

در پناه خداوند تبارک و تعالی

----------


## 19behnma91

ایشالا ما نیز قبول خاهیم شد ... من خیلی دوس دارم برگردم به اتاق خودم تو خابگا ... البته اینبار با رشته ای متفاوت  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## 19behnma91

و مرسی از شما که باعث میشید روحیه تزریق بشه به افردای که معدل شون کمتره  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Pourya.sh

از خانوم فاطمه عزیزم تشکر میکنم بابت این تاپیک عالی و پر از انگیزش
ولی یه چیز کنکورشون 93 بوده!!

----------


## atena.p

درصداشونم بذارید خو :Yahoo (113): اوجاقلو از کی شروع کرد ب خوندن؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

بزودی مصاحبه ی ایشونو میذارم..

----------


## fateme.tehran

نويد نظرپور اجيرلو
اميرحسين اوجاقلو
 کارنامه ی گزینه 2 اجیرلو:
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## mahdi100

ممنون ابجی فاطمه عزیز
مصاحبه شونو گذاشتی منو تگ کن

----------


## e.t.e

عشق می کنم با اونای ک فقط تو فکر امید دادن هستن  عشقی استارتر محترم  :Yahoo (112):  
سال  96 کارناممو می زارم چون قراره بترکونم با معدل زبر خط فقر  ولی اصن مهم نیست  چون قراره خارق العاده شم یه الگو   اعتماد ب نفس حال کنین   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (112): 
40

----------


## fateme.tehran

> ممنون ابجی فاطمه عزیز
> مصاحبه شونو گذاشتی منو تگ کن


حتما.شما تو لیست دوستانم هستی؟خب اگر هستی که حله برادر

----------


## fateme.tehran

> عشق می کنم با اونای ک فقط تو فکر امید دادن هستن  عشقی استارتر محترم  
> سال  96 کارناممو می زارم چون قراره بترکونم با معدل زبر خط فقر  ولی اصن مهم نیست  چون قراره خارق العاده شم یه الگو   اعتماد ب نفس حال کنین  
> 40


وظیفه ی ما کاربران انجمنی اینه که پشت همدیگرو از لحاظ عاطفی و انگیزشی  خالی نکنیم.جوری شده انجمن که همه با کمک هم حتی نمیفهمن حرف مردم چیه ..فقطو فقط به فکر هدفشونن حتی اگر 5 سالم بمونن پشت کنکور..

----------


## mpaarshin

امیدوارم موثق باشه فقط چون ما که معدلمون پایینه هر وقت بهمون اینجوری امید میدن بدون مدرک میدن ایشالله که شما یک مدرک درست حسابی داشته باشین
اون تخمین رتبه هم برای کنکور ۹۳ هستش کنکور ۹۴ قضیه کاملا فرق کرده

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_کارنامه اونیکه معدلش۱۲ شده تو گزینه۲ هست؟؟_

----------


## Dj.ALI

فاطمه کرج الان یه چیزی برای من مبهمه اون اجاقلو الان برای تو سمت چپیه ولی من از این طرف مانیتور که نگاه میکنم سمت چپ من میشه سمت راست تو در واقع تو اون طرف مانیتور نشستی سمت چپ و راستت با سمت چپ و راست من فرق میکنه تو اون طرف منی من این طرف تو..الان چپ تو راست منه راست تو چپ من :Yahoo (76): پس در واقع جای اجاقلو و اجیرلو عوض میشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> _کارنامه اونیکه معدلش۱۲ شده تو گزینه۲ هست؟؟_


بله..در گزیه 2 وجود داره

----------


## fateme.tehran

> امیدوارم موثق باشه فقط چون ما که معدلمون پایینه هر وقت بهمون اینجوری امید میدن بدون مدرک میدن ایشالله که شما یک مدرک درست حسابی داشته باشین
> اون تخمین رتبه هم برای کنکور ۹۳ هستش کنکور ۹۴ قضیه کاملا فرق کرده


ان شاالله با کارنامه ی دیپلم اوجاقلو در مصاحبه روبه رو میشین از این حرفا نمیزنین

----------


## fateme.tehran

> امیدوارم موثق باشه فقط چون ما که معدلمون پایینه هر وقت بهمون اینجوری امید میدن بدون مدرک میدن ایشالله که شما یک مدرک درست حسابی داشته باشین
> اون تخمین رتبه هم برای کنکور ۹۳ هستش کنکور ۹۴ قضیه کاملا فرق کرده


میدونستم..بخدا میدونستم شما اشرف مخالوقاتین..میدونستم به ظرافت ها و نقص های تاپیک اشاره خواهید داشت یه کدومتون.


شیطان از درز هایی کوچک تر از عرض مو وارد خواهد شد تا گران قیمت ترین ابزارش که ناامید کردنتون و سصلب تنها امیدتونه، رو به کار بگیره..

یک توصیه به تو برادر عزیزم دارم..

تااونجایی که تا الان شناختمت تو تاپیک های مختلف احساس میکنم اطرافت کسانی هستند که با الفاظ ناامید کننده این ذهن مشوش رو ایجاد کردن به مرور..از آدم های ناامید دوری کن..یک توصیه ی ارزشمنده واسه آیندت..جدی بگیر

----------


## ThePriNcE

بنظرم هرکس نهایت تلاششو البته در جهت درست بکنه و توکل بر خدا کنه،چرا نتونه با هر معدلی که داشته باشه اونچه که بخواد قبول شه،فقط باید گذشته رو الان جبران کنیم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mpaarshin

به هرحال شما هر چقدرم تیکه بندازین صورت مسئله که پاک نمیشه خب یه نگاهم به درصدا بندازین شاید رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ میاورد با این درصدا ریاضی رو تقریبا ۳۰٪ بالاتر زده که خودش خیلیه شیمی هم ۱۵٪ بعدش سختیه کنکور کجا سختیه نهایی کجا

----------


## A.Z

وای پسر!! به این میگن یه همت مشتی!!خداییش خیلی کارش درست بوده...قابل تحسینِ!



@ ایول الله...گل کاشتی! :Y (467):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

این بابا پدره خودش در اورد تا قبول شده اما اون یکی درصداش خیلی کمتره اما رتبه اش 20 فاصله داره

----------


## mpaarshin

حالا من خودم دوست ندارم حساسیت نشون بدم
ولی خالصانه نگاه کنین چقدر معدل تاثیر گذاره و این انصاف نیست چون نهایی به مراتب راحت تره و عدالت هم توش رعایت نمیشه


اون بدبخت پدرش دراومده الان باید رو صندلی دانشگاه تهران مینشست اگه کسی درصداش در حد رتبه 400 معدل 20 باشه دیگه احتمالا تا هزار میره رتبش،، صد تا رتبه تو تجربی میتونه آیندتو عوض کنه
اما امیدوارم این ترمیم معدل به خرداد برسه تا عدالتی وجود داشته باشه

----------


## moho

> به هرحال شما هر چقدرم تیکه بندازین صورت مسئله که پاک نمیشه خب یه نگاهم به درصدا بندازین شاید رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ میاورد با این درصدا ریاضی رو تقریبا ۳۰٪ بالاتر زده که خودش خیلیه شیمی هم ۱۵٪ بعدش سختیه کنکور کجا سختیه نهایی کجا


سلام ... 

بله قطعا اگه معدل امیر در حد 18 ، 19 و بالاتر بود الان قضیه خیلی فرق می کرد ...  

اما یه سوال نه فقط از شخص شما دارم ،  آیا با این بهانه تراشی ها ، گذشته شما  تغییر پیدا می کنه ؟؟؟ 

در واقع چیزی که مهمه اینه که ، این امر که با معدل پایین میشه رتبه زیر هزار و حتی زیر 500 آورد ممکنه ، پس بهانه ها رو کنار بگذارید و واسه چیزی که لیاقتتونه تلاش کنید ... 

پس یادتون نره ؛ غر زدن ممنوع

یا به اندازه تلاشتان آرزو کنید یا به اندازه ی آرزویتان تلاش کنید ... 

موفق و موید باشید .

----------


## fateme.tehran

> حالا من خودم دوست ندارم حساسیت نشون بدم
> ولی خالصانه نگاه کنین چقدر معدل تاثیر گذاره و این انصاف نیست چون نهایی به مراتب راحت تره و عدالت هم توش رعایت نمیشه
> 
> 
> اون بدبخت پدرش دراومده الان باید رو صندلی دانشگاه تهران مینشست اگه کسی درصداش در حد رتبه 400 معدل 20 باشه دیگه احتمالا تا هزار میره رتبش،، صد تا رتبه تو تجربی میتونه آیندتو عوض کنه
> اما امیدوارم این ترمیم معدل به خرداد برسه تا عدالتی وجود داشته باشه


البته این تاپیک قبل ترمیم معدله و به جوانب معقولانه ی ترمیم معدل هیچ توجهی نداشته..
اما باز هم راه دراز استو قلندر بیدار :Yahoo (76): 

100 تا رتبه فرقی به حال منو شما نداره..مهم اینه که چییییی...اوجاقلو رسید..اونم دانشگاه ایران..با ترمیم معدل که قطع ب یقین تهران رو شاختونه..به امید پیروزی گام بردارین.. :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## dow

خوبه
ولی مشکل پزشکی اوردن نیست که. الان طرف پزشکی بیاره با معدل 10 مثلا بگی افرین میگه معدلم خراب کرد الان 1 میشدم و...درحالی که اون و رتبه یک تو یه دانشگاه هستن. 
پس بحث سر چیز دیگه اس

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

باباترمیم معدل خرداداجرامیشههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mpaarshin

> باباترمیم معدل خرداداجرامیشههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه


اقا خواهشا به اون شماره ها زنگ بزنیدا منم زنگ میزنم پیگیرم امیدوارم خرداد اجرایی شه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بسیار عالی بود

----------


## sami7

> والا من نمیدونم انگیزه استارتر از نوشتن درصدهای دروغین چی بوده!!الان تو سایت کانون درصدای این اجاقلو  کاملا متقاوته


*داداش استارتر هم همین درصد ها رو گذاشتن*

----------


## legend528

> اقا خواهشا به اون شماره ها زنگ بزنیدا منم زنگ میزنم پیگیرم امیدوارم خرداد اجرایی شه


-------------------
دوست عزیز همین الان هم میتونی اقدام کنی دیپلم مجدد بگیری نیازی به صبر کردن برای قانون ترمیم معدل نیست.چرا کلا دیپلم مجدد نمیگیری؟ فقط میخوای نمره چندتا از درسات رو ترمیم کنی؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *داداش استارتر هم همین درصد ها رو گذاشتن*


شرمنده ی لحظه اشتباه دیدم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> -------------------
> دوست عزیز همین الان هم میتونی اقدام کنی دیپلم مجدد بگیری نیازی به صبر کردن برای قانون ترمیم معدل نیست.چرا کلا دیپلم مجدد نمیگیری؟ فقط میخوای نمره چندتا از درسات رو ترمیم کنی؟


صبح بخیر!! بهمن ثبت نام کنکوره ها

----------


## fateme.tehran

> اقا خواهشا به اون شماره ها زنگ بزنیدا منم زنگ میزنم پیگیرم امیدوارم خرداد اجرایی شه


نگران چی هستید شما؟
تمرکزتونو به هم نریزید واسه ترمیم و معدل

----------


## legend528

> صبح بخیر!! بهمن ثبت نام کنکوره ها


چون من ۹۶ مجاز به شرکت کنکور میشم فک کردم شما هم سال بعدی هستی....

----------


## fateme.tehran

> خوبه
> ولی مشکل پزشکی اوردن نیست که. الان طرف پزشکی بیاره با معدل 10 مثلا بگی افرین میگه معدلم خراب کرد الان 1 میشدم و...درحالی که اون و رتبه یک تو یه دانشگاه هستن. 
> پس بحث سر چیز دیگه اس


اصلا منظورتونو متوجه نشدم.واضح توضیح میدین؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

> فاطمه کرج الان یه چیزی برای من مبهمه اون اجاقلو الان برای تو سمت چپیه ولی من از این طرف مانیتور که نگاه میکنم سمت چپ من میشه سمت راست تو در واقع تو اون طرف مانیتور نشستی سمت چپ و راستت با سمت چپ و راست من فرق میکنه تو اون طرف منی من این طرف تو..الان چپ تو راست منه راست تو چپ منپس در واقع جای اجاقلو و اجیرلو عوض میشه


از دست شماها..بابا خواستم صحنه ملموس تر باشه برادر من..
به اصل تاپیک توجه ندارید که..جاده خاکی میرید هی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## eskalis

مهم اینه سوابق تحصیلی ایشون هست یعنی پایه دوم ایشون و ترم یک سوم شاید ، ترم دوم سوم که نهایی بوده براش مشکل پیش اومده  و نتونسته نهایی بالا بکشه!!ولی قابلیت رتبه آوردن رو داشته اون الان باس تهران همکلاسی سارا همتی باشه نه مممدحسین ، سوتفاهم برای بچه ها پیش نیاد !!!

----------


## fateme.tehran

> مهم اینه سوابق تحصیلی ایشون هست یعنی پایه دوم ایشون و ترم یک سوم شاید ، ترم دوم سوم که نهایی بوده براش مشکل پیش اومده  و نتونسته نهایی بالا بکشه!!ولی قابلیت رتبه آوردن رو داشته اون الان باس تهران همکلاسی سارا همتی باشه نه مممدحسین ، سوتفاهم برای بچه ها پیش نیاد !!!


مصاحبه ی ایشون مشخص میکنه که چه اتفاقی افتاده...اید سو تفاهم برای شما پیش اومده دوست عزیز

----------


## drmoslem

من یه اخلاقی که دارم اینه که هیچ چیزی رو بدون مدرک معتبر نمی پسندم 
معدل ایشون از منبع معتبری نبود و من هم پیدا نکردم 
پس حرف شما رو قبول ندارم 
فقط میتونم بگم با معدل 10 رتبه برتر احتمالش هست اگه درصد های بالای 95 بزنه که اونم میتونم بگم محاله  .....پس جز رویا چیزی ندیدم و بس

----------


## fateme.tehran

> من یه اخلاقی که دارم اینه که هیچ چیزی رو بدون مدرک معتبر نمی پسندم 
> معدل ایشون از منبع معتبری نبود و من هم پیدا نکردم 
> پس حرف شما رو قبول ندارم 
> فقط میتونم بگم با معدل 10 رتبه برتر احتمالش هست اگه درصد های بالای 95 بزنه که اونم میتونم بگم محاله  .....پس جز رویا چیزی ندیدم و بس


مدرک معدل رو 
میخوای؟؟خب باشه دیگه..میاریم..اثبات میکنیم..وگرنه بقیه مدارک موجوده

----------


## idealist

> من یه اخلاقی که دارم اینه که هیچ چیزی رو بدون مدرک معتبر نمی پسندم 
> معدل ایشون از منبع معتبری نبود و من هم پیدا نکردم 
> پس حرف شما رو قبول ندارم 
> فقط میتونم بگم با معدل 10 رتبه برتر احتمالش هست اگه درصد های بالای 95 بزنه که اونم میتونم بگم محاله  .....پس جز رویا چیزی ندیدم و بس


*این حرف شما نشون میده شناخت کاملی از مفهوم "تراز" و اصول تراز بندی در کنکور سراسری ندارین. 
کسی که معدلش 10 هست اگه میخاد رتبه یک کنکور بشه ، فقط کافیه هر درس رو 2 درصد بالاتر از رتبه 1 که معدلش 20 هست بزنه!
تراز هر درس تو کنکور سراسری از یه جایی به بعد (بسته به فراوانی نسبی و فراوانی تجمعی افراد دارای اون بازه درصدی و ترازی در درس مذکور) بصورت تصاعدی میره بالا.
برای مثال تو درس ادبیات اگه کسی 84 بزنه و نمره نهایی ادبیاتش 10 باشه ، مثل کسیه که ادبیات رو 80 زده و نمره نهاییش 19 ئه. ینی تو بازه درصدی 80 به بالا ، با 4 درصد بیشتر زدن میشه مثل فرد دارای معدل 20 بود. در صورتی که تو بازه های درصدی پپایینتر این  امر صادق نیست.
تو هر درس هم این اعداد متفاوته ، مثلا تو درسی مثل ریاضی اگه کسی بتونه بالای 50 بزنه ، ترازش نجومی افزایش پیدا میکنه ، چون فراوانی افرادی که اون درصد ها رو میزنن خیلی کمه ، شاید تراز درصد 10 و 15 تو درس ریاضی خیلی متفاوت نباشه ، اما تفاوت تراز تو درصد های 50 و 55 خیلی بالاست.
خلاصه اینکه اگه کسی توانایی رقابت تو درصد های بالا رو داره ، اصلا نباید نگران معدلش باشه. ولی خب با این وضع سوالات کنکور ، رقابت تو بازه های درصدی بالا یه مقدار مشکل شده ، در حالی که نمره گرفتن تو نهایی خیلی اسون تره.*

----------


## ahmadzadeh76

> -------------------
> دوست عزیز همین الان هم میتونی اقدام کنی دیپلم مجدد بگیری نیازی به صبر کردن برای قانون ترمیم معدل نیست.چرا کلا دیپلم مجدد نمیگیری؟ فقط میخوای نمره چندتا از درسات رو ترمیم کنی؟


سلام
ببخشید کسایی که سال۹۴هم امتحان نهایی دادن میتونن ترمیم معدل کنند؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> سلام
> ببخشید کسایی که سال۹۴هم امتحان نهایی دادن میتونن ترمیم معدل کنند؟


بله میتونن :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام
> ببخشید کسایی که سال۹۴هم امتحان نهایی دادن میتونن ترمیم معدل کنند؟


برای اطلاعات بیشتر به آموزش پرورش ناحیه ی خودتون مراجعه کنید..

----------


## Lara27

اگه از الان بخوام می تونم؟؟؟؟!؟؟!؟!؟!هیچ وقت دیر نیست برای...
شروع دوباره:
به طبیعت نگاه کنید.
هیچ چیز ثابت نمی ماند.
چرا شما باید بمانید؟!
کنکور زمانی است برای بزرگ شدن 
کسانی ک تا الان شروع نکردین ایا دیگه واقعن وقتش نیست ب خود بیایین و شروع کنید 
موفقیت شما ب همین چند ماه بستگی داره 
ی لحظه چشماتو ببند ب روز کنکور فک کن فرض کن الان اون موقع است ی سوال را می بینی پیش خودت می گی خدا اگه 1 سال وقت داشتم ن 6 ماه وقت داشتم الان همه این ها رو می تونستم حل کنم ولی حیف  
اینو بدون الان ب ارزوت رسیدی الان شروع کن ک روز کنکور افسوس این روزا را نخور 
  این روز ها دیگه برات تکرار نمی شن این روز ها با اقتدار به یاد رتبه برتری بخون 
یاد موفقیت هایی ک با تلاش بدس اوردی بیفت 
با درس ها کلنجار برو 
حل تست را فراموش نکن فعلا حل تستت اموزشی باشه 
امروز را به یاد داشته باش و ی جایی بنویسش 
امروز روز تغییر تو است 
امروز تو دیگه اون فردی نیستی ک فقط برای گذراندن اوقاتش درس می خوند 
تو الا عوض شدی 
فردی شدی ک دیگه ب این فک نمی کنه اگه از الان بخونم میشه یا ن؟؟؟
تو الان ب این فک می کنی ک با تلاش خودت نمونه ای میشی  ک از الان شروع کرده و موفق شده 
بعدا اگه کسی ازت پرسید ک اگه از الان بخونم پیشه یا ن ؟؟؟ تو با اقتدار خودتو مثال بزنی و بگی  بله ک میشه 

خردمندانه از تغییرات استفاده کنید.
مثل یک قهرمان ورزشی،
نتیجه بازی باخته را عوض کنید.

نتیجه ای خلق کن ک خودت باورت نشی ک اینقد عالی شده

چیزهای مهم را نگه دارید.
چیزهایی را که مهم نیستند دور بریزید.

چیزایی ک وقتتو می گیره بنداز بیرون تو نباید اسیر اونا باشی اونارو اسیر کن 
مگه میشه کسی هدفی والا داشته باشه و براش تلاش نکنه 

اهدافی را مشخص کنید.
از نو شروع کنید.

----------


## idealist

> سلام
> ببخشید کسایی که سال۹۴هم امتحان نهایی دادن میتونن ترمیم معدل کنند؟


* همه کسایی که از 84 به بعد نهایی دادن میتونن ترمیم کنن ، البته فعلا که شیوه نامه اجرایی ننوشتن براش هنوز*

----------


## fateme.tehran

خواهشا انقدر سوال نپرسین..وقتی مصاحبشونو فرستادن برام خودم تگ میکنم.

----------


## fateme.tehran

چگونه با معدل 12.32 پزشکی دانشگاه ایران قبول شدم؟(مصاحبه با امیر حسین اوجاقلو)

----------


## mpaarshin

اینا چرا عکساشون تغییر کرده؟؟

----------


## Lara27

این عکسا چرا اینطوری شدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام ممنون بابت تاپیک اما چرا عکس خانوم گذاشتین؟تو هر 2 تا تاپیک عکس این خانوم بود.اونو که اصلاحش کردین خب اینم اصلاح کنید دیگه.
> 
> بازم ممنون


عذر میخوام..واقعا نمیدونم چرا اون عکسا اومد..

----------


## fateme.tehran

بچه ها کی اسکرین شات داره بره تو این دو تا صفحه اسکرین شات بگیره؟؟
اميرحسين اوجاقلو

نويد نظرپور اجيرلو

----------


## hamed_habibi

گه تو منطقه 3 بود رتبه ش میشد زیر 280...واگر کمی زمین زده بود رتبه ش میشد زیر170...واگه یک درس اختصاصی 100میزد حتی تک میشد تو منطقه..همشو توسایت گزینه دو چک کردم

----------


## Alireza23

> گه تو منطقه 3 بود رتبه ش میشد زیر 280...واگر کمی زمین زده بود رتبه ش میشد زیر170...واگه یک درس اختصاصی 100میزد حتی تک میشد تو منطقه..همشو توسایت گزینه دو چک کردم


منم اینو چک کردم که اگه به جای چک کردن اینا درساتو چک میکردی الان پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بودی

----------


## SEYED REZA

ممنون فاطمه خانم   :Yahoo (1): 

خداوند خیرتان بهاد
 @fateme.tehran@

----------


## fateme.tehran

به علت عوض کردن عکس های اوجاقلو واجیرلو،عکسهاشون رو برداشتم.. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## fateme.tehran



----------


## fateme.tehran



----------


## fateme.tehran

up

----------


## HellishBoy

> up


خدا پدرتووووو بیامرزه ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fateme.tehran

> خدا پدرتووووو بیامرزه ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ممنونم..باید محتواهای انگیزشی بالا بیاد .دم آخری کاربرا نیاز دارن

----------


## HellishBoy

> ممنونم..باید محتواهای انگیزشی بالا بیاد .دم آخری کاربرا نیاز دارن



اره دقیقاااا ! انگیزه از همه چیز مهم تره قطعا ... !

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ بشه تا بعضیایی که دغدغه معدل در تاثیر مثبت دارند

----------


## Tara_Z

​up

----------

